# Kevin Levrone...



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)

...has a new website. Check it out. www.kevinlevrone.net ~


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)

He plans on being the next action hero movie star....do you he has what it takes?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 4, 2006)

he looks like he got really small from that pic in the article on that movie hes doing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He plans on being the next action hero movie star....do you he has what it takes?



honestly no, and I am not saying that because I dislike him, I think he should have stayed in bodybuilding, not necessarily as a pro competitor but the industry itself, he had a bigger future there than in Hollywood.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think Hollywood will be good to him


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)

First he was a bodybuilder...

Then he was a musician...

Now he's an actor...


----------



## musclepump (Mar 6, 2006)

And he can't be a color commentator for bodybuilding events, either. He's absolutely horrible.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 6, 2006)

From what I've seen of him he has no persona on screen, but who knows.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 7, 2006)

I went up to him because he was at the "Muscle Sandwich" booth, and asked him for free samples. He looked at me, smiled and gave me a hug. I told him I compete, and he actually offered to train me (HE EVEN GAVE ME HIS MYSPACE/E-MAIL ADDRESS!!) and help with my posing. He was unbelievable. And then he asked me if I had a v.i.p. ticket to dinner, and would i like to go (I didn't...). He was one of the nicest famous guys i met at the whole show. a genuine human being


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I went up to him because he was at the "Muscle Sandwich" booth, and asked him for free samples. He looked at me, smiled and gave me a hug. I told him I compete, and he actually offered to train me (HE EVEN GAVE ME HIS MYSPACE/E-MAIL ADDRESS!!) and help with my posing. He was unbelievable. And then he asked me if I had a v.i.p. ticket to dinner, and would i like to go (I didn't...). He was one of the nicest famous guys i met at the whole show. a genuine human being



well, he has definitley changed then, because when I met him he was kind of a prick.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 8, 2006)

Or I'm just a cute girl with a nice smile


----------



## musclepump (Mar 8, 2006)

His website looks ugly.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2006)

Really, I thought it was OK. I have seen worse.....Oliva looks like something done in the 70's.

I do like the music playing in the background


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2006)

I like him.  I think he will do great.  I liked his routine in the 2003 Olympia.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah that was good.....Not as good as Coleman's routine in '03!!!!


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah that was good.....Not as good as *Coleman's* routine in '03!!!!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 8, 2006)

every time i see that pik i crak up pos tthat shit on every thread forever


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 9, 2006)

What's so funny?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah that was good.....Not as good as Coleman's routine in '03!!!!



Ya to the James Brown song.  "payback" or something.  I like when he comes out to DMX, "you will not take this from me".


----------



## tannywild (Mar 9, 2006)

Next stop,

governor of california.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't blame a guy for trying, they all have got to earn their money and if you constantly aren't up there with the Cutlers and Colemans with media coverage, shows, guest appearances and supplement contracts etc, they won't make that money. I say fair play to him. He does look alot smaller (but he did always shed alot of pounds in the off season), but still good enough to look like a decent action hero. Remember they said Arnold would never make it in movies due to his accent and surname alone, but hey, look at him now.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Remember they said Arnold would never make it in movies due to his accent and surname alone, but hey, look at him now.



you're comparing Kevin Levrone to Arnold?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Arnold was Arnold. Levronne was, 

I'm grumpy and dont feel like talking. She'll tell you about my diet, thanks for buying my video.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 11, 2006)

He hooked me up with like 100 of those Muscle Sandwich bars. I think after I told him I compete naturally, he took one look at me and though, "Damn, that girl needs all the help she can get." He look thin though...a really gaunt face. Oh well...I think he's hot


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you're comparing Kevin Levrone to Arnold?


 
Can never do that, just explaining never say never, strange stuff can happen. Mudge is right though, Arnold had the aura and charisma, whereas Levrone probably does not.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2006)

Kevin on set:


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Damn he's a lot smaller.



I see he's not giving out BB tips cause the guy behind could sure use some.....and a tan!


----------



## mrmark (Mar 14, 2006)

It's probably a smart move for him not to be as big, so as to make him more 'accessible' to the average joe. 

Shame, because he was pretty cool.


----------

